# Mummies mummies mummies!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

CAIRO (Reuters) - An American team has found what appears to be an intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings, the first found in the valley since that of Tutankhamun in 1922, one of the archaeologists said on Thursday. 

The tomb contains five or six mummies in intact sarcophagi from the late 18th dynasty, about the same period as Tutankhamun, but the archaeologists have not yet had the time or the access to identify them, the archaeologist added.

The 18th dynasty ruled Egypt from 1567 BC to 1320 BC, a period during which the country's power reached a peak.

The Valley of the Kings in southern Egypt contains the tombs of most of the pharaohs of the time but the archaeologist said the mummies in the newly found tomb need not be royal.

"There are lots of non-royal tombs in the valley. It wouldn't be the only one by any means," said the archaeologist, who asked not to be named because the Egyptian authorities are planning a media event at the site on Friday.

"The archaeologists haven't been inside properly yet. It's very small and cramped but it is late 18th dynasty," she added.

A statement from the government's Supreme Council of Antiquities said the tomb was found by a team from the University of Memphis in the United States.

The five sarcophagi, which are carved to human form, have coloured funerary masks and the tomb contains a large number of big storage jars, the statement said.

"For an unknown reason they were buried rapidly in the small tomb," it added.

The tomb, 5 km (three miles) from that of Tutankhamun, was covered with the rubble of workmen's huts dating from the latter part of the 19th dynasty, more than 100 years after the tomb was sealed, it said.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*P.T. Barnum's mummy*

*P.T. Barnum was right about his mummy
Experts trace showman's museum display to ancient Egypt*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14852117/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Woman tries to sell mummy on eBay, Satan's Child only bid....*

*Mich. woman tries to sell mummy on eBay
*

"There was a bid on it for $500 from `Satan's Child,'" Porrett said.

:devil:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15239949/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Woman offers mummy for sale on eBay*

* Woman offers mummy for sale on eBay
*

http://www.trulyunusual.com/wards/showthread.php?t=6061


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, I caught this on the news. 
Very odd. Who finds a mummy and says "This dead human is worth money, I'm gonna sell it."?

Only in America folks, only in America.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*King Tut Wasn't Bludgeoned to Death*

King Tut Wasn't Bludgeoned to Death: Study By E.J. Mundell

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/11/27/AR2006112700783.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Pharaoh's curse or coincidence? 
(http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/151571,CST-NWS-tut28.article)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Archaeologists find mummy doctor*

*Archaeologists find mummified remains of a doctor*

http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2006/12/06/mummy_arc.html?category=archaeology&guid=20061206153000


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow What a discovery! I would love to see that one day!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Who wants to be a mummy?*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...y-ill-person-volunteer-mummified-TV-show.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't see a problem with someone choosing to be mummified. There are certainly people who donate their bodies after death for scientific use, and as long as the bodies are treated with respect and eventually receive a proper burial, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

I have to admit, the idea has no appeal to me, considering what they do to the one who is to mummified(?)spelling question.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

57 tombs dating back to 2750 BC have been uncovered by archaeologists in Egypt, each with a mummy inside.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37301677/ns/technology_and_science-science/


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't a mummy (at least the hollywood variety) just an egyptian zombie?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bascombe said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't a mummy (at least the hollywood variety) just an egyptian zombie?


The Hollywood version might be, but real mummies were prepared with the intent that they would pass to the next world, not hang around shambling after people who, for some reason, can't outrun them in this one


----------

